# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wesseler ('t Harde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wesseler

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk F. van der Heide en G.H. Wesseler, 't Harde

Adres: Blerckweg 14, 't Harde

Website: www.vdheidewesseler.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wesseler*

----------

